
PHP 5.5.8 Released  - babawere
http://www.php.net/ChangeLog-5.php#5.5.8
======
parfe
A bugfix point release hardly worth mentioning.

"This release fixes about 20 bugs against PHP 5.5.7 components."

------
krapp
>Passing DOMDocumentFragment to DOMDocument::saveHTML() Produces invalid
Markup

Of the few things PHP should be great at, parsing and generating html markup
is close to the top of the list. Yet DOMDocument has given me so many
headaches...

------
piokoch
PHP has a reputation as a language that makes dead easy to write very ugly
sphagetti code. As far as I learned a lot has chaned since last time I was
using PHP - something like 5 years ago.

Is there any good book or other resource which describes _modern_ PHP with
best practices, parts to avoid, etc?

~~~
fleitz
I'd recommend this for modern PHP:
[http://www.nodebeginner.org/](http://www.nodebeginner.org/)

It's a great intro on how to write sphagetti code with out losing face.

~~~
aurora72
Are you sure it's a PHP book? It says it's a node.js book.

~~~
vijayr
I think he is being sarcastic

------
smacktoward
Aaaaaaand cue 250+ comments complaining about PHP, mostly centered around
issues that were much bigger in 2009 than they are in 2014...

~~~
pessimizer
Aaaaaaand before that happens, cue multiple comments whining about how it's
about to happen.

~~~
mgkimsal
20 GOTO 10

~~~
anonymfus
Interesting believable factoids about PHP:

1\. PHP supports goto since version 5.3.0; people speculated that term "troll
driven development" in announcement was not a joke.

2\. $ variable prefix in Perl was a joke about Hungarian notation and first
BASIC dialects. PHP take that joke seriously.

------
elwell
How does this compare to the latest HHVM?

~~~
dkhenry
It looks like this is mostly bug fixes. So I imagine this will have little
impact on HHVM

~~~
dougbarrett
Also, I believe HHVM is looking for 5.4 parity, also I would imagine that some
of these bug fixes would not need to be looked into since it's two entirely
separate projects.

------
workhere-io
Since anything PHP-related on HN is bound to spur the usual PHP hate, here's
something that might confuse the haters: PHP is actually faster than Go in
many cases (according to
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r8&hw=i7...](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r8&hw=i7&test=query&f=5mdc-0-0)).

~~~
Vieira
I do not consider myself an hater (I have used both php and go). I would say
the results on that page are consequence of php having more mature database
drivers (written in C) than go, that is still in its infancy. If you look at
for e.g. Plaintext it is more in line with what one would expect from a
compiled language versus an interpreted one.

------
10098
God, these comments are awful

~~~
mildtrepidation
I hope that's just mild disgust and not surprise... it's HN. History repeats
itself every twelve minutes.

[edit]Which is not to say I don't agree with the "PHP is garbage" comments. I
just also agree with the "seriously, we read all of this the last three
thousand times PHP articles were posted, please shut up" snark.[/edit]

~~~
nawitus
If PHP is garbage, every article about PHP should be about PHP being garbage
to make sure everyone stays away from PHP.

------
joemaller1
Disappointed with the comments in here, I was really expecting at least one
joke about Python 3 adoption.

------
janson0
Thanks for letting me know! Going to update on my development environment so I
can run our tests against it to be sure nothing broke.

------
pearjuice
Friendly reminder that we can't have anything involving PHP without:

* complaints about features it has or has not

* a reference to that "a fractal of bad design" article

* how language x is better

* sarcastic, ironic or post-ironic notes about the above

* one guy pointing out we can't have anything involving PHP without the above

~~~
pessimizer
* before any of this happens, multiple comments whining about how it's about to happen.

~~~
bencoder
He covered that in the last two bullet points

~~~
sheetjs
The post may have been edited. I've seen this happen with blog posts as well
(someone points out an issue, blog post fixed, so the original comment makes
no sense)

------
codelittle
Ruby 2.1.0 is out.

~~~
cies
Grayed out means down voted, right? But why?! First good comment on the
thread: no bitching, no need to click the link to find ~20 fixes, here's the
alternative, never look back. Period.

~~~
justinsteele
As someone who's professional life generally revolves around Ruby, and in the
past has revolved around Python and PHP.. it's a stupid comment. PHP is a
perfectly capable language of producing high quality products.. and that is
what actually matters.

